Ask HN: 2018: What are the 2 most helpful software that you use in your life? - SolveEverything
======
vfulco
trello and zapier for my newish professional services business in Shanghai. I
barely use them properly and they are allowing me to scale with 2 people and I
am far from maxing out capabilities. Good for internal processes, client
facing material, etc.

------
leed25d
emacs

~~~
moocowtruck
i came here to post the same thing..

